# January NYC Gathering?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers,

Any interest in a January Gathering in NYC?

Jon still has some family health issues, so we'd be gathering in MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL at 596 10th Avenue (Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan. 

I'm willing to send DOODLE.COM polls to the 40 something people I have email addresses for, that should enable us to select a preferred date.

If you are interested in a meet, please let us know here. I'll proceed with the poll if interest is sufficient...

Bob


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Count me in. Email is [email protected]


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Interested, Mr. Biggs or maybe Fauna?


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in, what happened to Fauna? [email protected]


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Fauna is currently considering hosting the meet...... 

Will advise....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

We also have a thread on the FB pae as well


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I am in. Let us know when the meet is happening.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you guys want to do Fauna on the 24th or 25th? Another weekend can work too if everyone would prefer. It would start around closing, so 7:30ish.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

The 24th sounds good for me since i am in the city that day.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am good for either day


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

either day is good but i like the 24th more


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

fishieness said:


> Do you guys want to do Fauna on the 24th or 25th? Another weekend can work too if everyone would prefer. It would start around closing, so 7:30ish.


I'm good for either day.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

In.

(I still have to give Julio his X-mas gift


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The 24th is my bday, but im not doing anything lol...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Advance happy birthday Brad!

I can probably do the 25th.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Rik...


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Did we come up with the date yet so we can plan for it?


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's do the 24th at 7:30 at Fauna. That seems to be the day that works best for most people


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

This thread is being continued here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/154489-january-nyc-gathering-friday-evening-1-24-a.html#post1732777. Please post any new entries there and not in this thread.


----------

